# If anyone in the States is considering buying a Look, let me tell you...



## alex_r (Aug 3, 2006)

I would just like to take a moment and use this forum as a place to let everyone know how unbelievable the customer service at Look USA is. The service I have received after a warranty issue on my 585 has been phenomenal! It is hands down the best I have ever received. And I’m not just talking about in the bicycle industry. It has been the best customer service I have received regardless of product or industry. I really get a feeling that those guys are proud of their products, and they have bent over backwards to make me happy. Also, they truly seem to feel like your problem is their problem, and they are more than willing to do whatever it takes to remedy the situation. 

So if anyone out there is considering a Look, let me not only recommend them for their excellent products, but let me say that their customer service is unbeatable! 

Thank you so much Chas and everyone else at Look USA!!!


----------



## jimbonnet (May 9, 2005)

yep... I'll second that feeling..


btw- what happened to tino? haven't seen him posting in a while.

--jim


----------



## los318 (Aug 4, 2005)

not sure about the customer service ( and i hope i dont ever have to find out  ) but the frame is awesome. I finally got a chance to take it to the long 38mile loop w/lots of hills and let me say it climbed like a champ. hell, it climbed so well I almost couldnt keep up! And i have a 565 that had my heavy training wheels on. Cant wait to try the zipp's when they come in.


----------



## team_sheepshead (Jan 17, 2003)

so what was the problem with your frame?



alex_r said:


> I would just like to take a moment and use this forum as a place to let everyone know how unbelievable the customer service at Look USA is. The service I have received after a warranty issue on my 585 has been phenomenal! It is hands down the best I have ever received. And I’m not just talking about in the bicycle industry. It has been the best customer service I have received regardless of product or industry. I really get a feeling that those guys are proud of their products, and they have bent over backwards to make me happy. Also, they truly seem to feel like your problem is their problem, and they are more than willing to do whatever it takes to remedy the situation.
> 
> So if anyone out there is considering a Look, let me not only recommend them for their excellent products, but let me say that their customer service is unbeatable!
> 
> Thank you so much Chas and everyone else at Look USA!!!


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

jimbonnet said:


> btw- what happened to tino? haven't seen him posting in a while.
> --jim


Tino's our west coast sales manager and has been on the road quite a bit the last few weeks as we try to wrap up our pre-season orders. I'm sure he'll be dropping in occassionally, but most of the time you're gonna be stuck with me  . If anyone ever has questions for Tino though, just drop him a PM. 

*[email protected]*


----------



## alex_r (Aug 3, 2006)

Basically my bottom bracket threaded insert came unbonded from the carbon. Chas said there has been a design change since to make this less likely to happen. Chas, chime in with more details or if I misspoke. 

But just the frame replacement was not what so impressed me with the customer service. Here's a condensed version of the last 2 months. I decided to upgrade to the 595 instead of replacing the 585. I was told by some Look dealers that I would probably be a better fit on the medium frame rather than the large I was riding. So, I ordered a medium. When it arrived, I wanted to be spot on with my measurements before I cut the ISP, so I went to a shop that fitted me on a size cycle (they do Serotta customs) with the plan that they would then cut the ISP and set the bike up to me. The new 595 was built at this point (fork was already cut) and ready to ride except for the post needing cut. After taking my measurements, the shop said there was no way they could make the medium fit me correctly. I immediately assumed that I was probably stuck with a frame that wasn't going to fit me. But Chas and Look were totally cool, and said to send the frame back and they would send whatever size the shop recommended. After many times of me and the shop changing our minds about what frame/size is best for me, I'm even losing patience with myself. But Look isn't. They have been more than accomodating as I decide what to do. I can't imagine the responses I would have gotten from any other company with an issue like this.


----------



## Tino Chiappelli (Apr 25, 2005)

Jim, hope all is well. I'm finally back (for a few days), then on to some other far off places next week. Oh the joys of work related travel! It's been a blast & I've got to visit some really cool shops including Fair Wheel Bikes in AZ...very cool stuff there.

Thanks for asking!

And Alex, I'm glad that we have been able to help out. As I think everyone here recognizes, we're really trying to give the best possible service & ease of interaction. It seems like it's already making a difference. Thank to all of you here for your support.


----------



## HighFlyer (Sep 5, 2002)

Heck why stop at the States, these guys have helped me immensely...and I reside in Canada!


----------



## tyjacks (Oct 21, 2006)

Anyone have a phone number for Chas?


----------



## HighFlyer (Sep 5, 2002)

PM sent.


----------



## funknuggets (Feb 4, 2004)

I would like to ask one thing... whats up with the peculiar rules regarding replacement? I had a 381i that the TT started backing out of the HT Lug. Look was very gracious to offer a new frame. However the new frame had to be the same size and color of the broke bike, of which my choices were a 486 (a TT), and a 555 (compact) because it needed to be of the inventory on hand. Neither were really comparable, so I took the more ridable of the two. So.. whats with the color/size stipulation? I even offered money for the difference in an upgrade, but was told that was not an option. 

So, that being said... Im not complaining about the replacement rig. Im pretty jazzed about the bike overall. However would have preferred one of similar price point to the 381i I had, one of traditional geometry, or similar tubing... as I had to replace several things...as I was no longer able to use my ergopost, front derailer, etc.

Just curious.


----------



## wuggabugga (Oct 3, 2005)

*New Replacement Look 565 for a 555 Warranty Issue*

Hi everybody!

I can't speak highly enough of Look and their service. I had a 05' blue and white 57cm 555 that had the small issue with a paint crack on the head tube/top tube area as some others have posted here. Well, I'm just off the phone with Look, and I'm getting a 07' 565 in black to replace it. Its a great company to replace and upgrade the way Look has done!

Look has a lifetime customer from now on, and I'l definatley recomend Look to everybody.
I'll have to post pics as soon as I get the frame. From the Look web site, the black 565 with large carbon weave looks fantastic.

Thanks Look, way to go.


----------



## Just Sam (Feb 24, 2004)

funknuggets said:


> So.. whats with the color/size stipulation?


My guess is someone would purchase a frame, find out later that it was the incorrect size for them so they would 'force' a failure in hopes of getting a replacement that fit. Same for color, I really wanted a white 585 but couldn't find one for the price I paid so I could wait until the 585 was disco'd, have it unfortunately fail and get my white frameset.

People are lame, so companys have to protect themselves.


----------



## wuggabugga (Oct 3, 2005)

*New Look 565 Just In To Replace 555*

Folks,

I can't even begin to tell everybody how fantastic Look was to deal with concerning a small paint crack on my 05 555. I just recieved a replacement 565 in bare carbon, and to put it lightly, I'm stoked. The carbon weave is unbelievable; pics on the Look web site don't do justice to the bikes appearance.

I just poped on some extra wheels to take a "look" and snap some pics before I run to the shop for a build. I'd do it myself, but, this bike deserves to start out the right way with a nice, build at a Campy Pro Shop.

Look, thanks a million. You have a customer for life.


----------

